
Flutter tutorial for beginners - milap
https://milapneupane.com.np/2020/05/01/the-ultimate-flutter-tutorial-for-beginners
======
Austin_Conlon
From a design standpoint I don't see effort from Flutter to look and feel
native to iOS. Hamburger menus and details like the sharing icon might be
great on Android, but it's unclear if they're familiar to iOS users.
Personally I tried Flutter's demo app associated with their announcement, and
basics like scrolling stuttered on the latest iPhone hardware.

[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017-802/?time=1...](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017-802/?time=1521)

~~~
garyclarke27
I think developers worry far too much about platform native look and feel.
Users don’t care, nice design, ease of use, ease of learning with intuitive
obvious paths to functionality that solves their needs, is all they care
about. Even developers as users don’t care, as proven by the success of
VSCode.

~~~
ken
Is Flutter what Google uses for their iOS apps?

Every time I try to use Drive or Sheets on iOS, I get frustrated that nothing
works right, and after 2 minutes I give up and make a mental note to view/edit
the file when I get home. Then a month later, I think "It couldn't have been
_that_ bad...", and I repeat the process.

Intuitive and obvious _means_ behaving like all their other apps I already
have. That's how you achieve ease of learning. If they acted right but looked
a little off, that might be fine. These apps are the opposite -- they look
mostly correct, but act different -- which is the worst of both worlds.

~~~
pax_americana
I believe the Stadia app is the only mainstream Google iOS app that is written
in Flutter. The rest are native apps (Swift/Objective C) but specifically
implements Material design.

------
Kaladin
As someone starting out, would it be beneficial to learn flutter or go the
kotlin way?

~~~
blandflakes
What are you starting out on? Kotlin has more web presence, but is pretty much
Android-only on the mobile app side. Flutter is theoretically crossplatform
with relatively low serverside mindshare.

------
omka
Please do the proof-read, it contains typos and code errors which fails
flutter app.

------
rolling_robot
Thought it was about wing aeroelasticity at first.

~~~
ilrwbwrkhv
You were wrong.

------
mkchoi212
Is Flutter better or worse than React Native??

